# iPad, Keynote et clavier bluetooth Apple



## theo987 (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un iPad pour faire mes présentations Keynote avec, et ça marche bien. Mais j'avais pris aussi un clavier Apple sans fil en pensant m'en servir pour piloter les présentations (le câble VGA auquel je dois brancher l'iPad est assez mal situé dans les salles où je travaille...)

Or, quand je fais "flèche droite" sur le clavier pour passer à la diapo suivante, comme sur le MacBook, rien ne se passe : on doit impérativement utiliser l'écran de l'iPad, apparemment.

Quelqu'un a une idée de solution ?


----------



## Jellybass (31 Mai 2010)

Pas de solution disponible pour l'instant d'après ce que que j'ai pu lire ici et là. L'idéal pour moi serait de pouvoir utiliser une télécommande bluetooth comme *celle-ci*.


----------



## badboyprod (31 Mai 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Pas de solution disponible pour l'instant d'après ce que que j'ai pu lire ici et là. L'idéal pour moi serait de pouvoir utiliser une télécommande bluetooth comme *celle-ci*.



Ou ton iPhone ou iPod touch qui peuvent faire office de télécommande!


----------



## Jellybass (31 Mai 2010)

Ça, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible.


----------



## badboyprod (31 Mai 2010)

Ca marche entre le Macbook, iMac et l'iPhone, iPod. Pourquoi pas entre l'iPad et l'iPod, iPhone?

http://www.apple.com/fr/iwork/keynote/


----------



## Jellybass (31 Mai 2010)

Ben, j'ai essayé et ça ne marche pas.


----------



## badboyprod (31 Mai 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Ben, j'ai essayé et ça ne marche pas.



Ah c'est con ça! Merci Apple! C'est bien dommage...


----------



## davegmp (27 Juillet 2010)

badboyprod a dit:


> Ah c'est con ça! Merci Apple! C'est bien dommage...



Tu achetés iteleport tu connectes ton iPad a ton iPhone et le tour est joue ! Sinon faut attendre une mise a jour du keynote iPad pour pouvoir y connecter une sourie BT ou wifi !


----------



## Jellybass (27 Juillet 2010)

davegmp a dit:


> Sinon faut attendre une mise a jour du keynote iPad pour pouvoir y connecter une sourie BT ou wifi !



Quel optimisme ! Pourvu que tu aies raison.


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Août 2011)

Jellybass a dit:


> Quel optimisme ! Pourvu que tu aies raison.



Any News pour une télécommande Bluetooth IPAD pour télécommander des prez sous keynotes et Powerpoint ?


----------



## Jellybass (22 Août 2011)

Non. Pas de nouvelles.


----------

